# Betta Mafia



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Someone suggested that I post a thread of my betta mafia, so here it is. LOL Can you tell I'm bored and up too early?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! LOVE them! All so beautiful. )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful bettas  I wish i had more then just 2 lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

such a great healthy looking bunch!

Meadow is my fav, wow! ive been obsessing over females lately... i wish i had room for a sorority! 

Tony is incredible also!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> such a great healthy looking bunch!
> 
> Meadow is my fav, wow! ive been obsessing over females lately... i wish i had room for a sorority!
> 
> Tony is incredible also!


Thank you! I know, the female obsession has hit me too. There is an ADORABLE wine red female veil at PetsPlus I am dying to get, but I think it's too soon since Vito's passing.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pesci splendidi*


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Bellissimo!! Lol the yellow pages guy just threw a phone book at my door and I jumped.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

All of your bettas are great! Meadow is such a cutie.  ♥


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a sucker for CTs. Tony and Paulie look awesome! Where did you get them from?


----------



## EricRgar (Sep 5, 2009)

awesomeeeee 
wish i could have that many lol


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Phether said:


> I'm a sucker for CTs. Tony and Paulie look awesome! Where did you get them from?


Tony was a Walmart rescue, though you can't tell it now. He was in VERY bad conditions when I got him. Now he is bright and beautiful.

Paulie I got from Petland during Betta Sale week. LOL I picked him cause he was a tangerine orange color but now he is alot darker. I still love him all the same :-D


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

thats a lie! you must have a favorite! we all do.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

andakin said:


> thats a lie! you must have a favorite! we all do.


lol I meant I still love him just the same as when he was orange (Paulie). But, seriously, it would be hard to pick a favorite. I guess I would say Johnny Sac and Tony because they are my oldest


----------

